# Paint Pen??



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey guys. Never turned a pen before but I'm sure I could. I use an oil-based paint pen to write on my the bottom of my pot calls, I use them because they dry great and CA finish doesn't smear it when applying. I have a few questions. Does anybody make a kit for them (similar to like an ink pen kit)? As anybody got any for sale that you have made, if so post pics and a price? Or if this isn't possible, could somebody make like a sleeve or something to go over the paint pens I use now? I am willing to supply the wood if somebody wants to make me one. Thanks alot guys, its just an idea I had. Let me know your "pen guys" opinions. Attached is a couple of photos to show my writing on the bottom of my calls.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 22, 2015)

I know of no kits for paint pens, but Duncan (@duncsuss ) is the first name that comes to mind for kitless pens here. He would probably be the first person I'd talk to to see if a paint pen, or even a sleeve for one, was possible. I'd imagine he could probably come up with something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 22, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I know of no kits for paint pens, but Duncan (@duncsuss ) is the first name that comes to mind for kitless pens here. He would probably be the first person I'd talk to to see if a paint pen, or even a sleeve for one, was possible. I'd imagine he could probably come up with something.



Thanks very much Matt! Like I said I am no pen turner/maker so I have no idea about what there are and aren't when it comes to things like kits. Again thanks for the help! I am wanting to "clean up" a few things, for example I am about to purchase a new carbide lathe tool and I will be making a special PURDY handle for it and a few more tools so why not have a gorgeous pen that I use in the process of making my calls too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 22, 2015)

Kyle Osborne said:


> Thanks very much Matt! Like I said I am no pen turner/maker so I have no idea about what there are and aren't when it comes to things like kits. Again thanks for the help! I am wanting to "clean up" a few things, for example I am about to purchase a new carbide lathe tool and I will be making a special PURDY handle for it and a few more tools so why not have a gorgeous pen that I use in the process of making my calls too.



You're welcome! I might be a pen turner, but I'm certainly no call maker! It's always nice to see the different turnings of different people and how they put their own twist on things. The calls you posted above are sweet!

Since Duncan was tagged in my post, he'll get a notification that will direct him to this thread. Just hope he doesn't send someone after me for tagging him, lol!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 23, 2015)

Kyle Osborne said:


> ... why not have a gorgeous pen that I use in the process of making my calls too.


Couldn't agree more 

I've seen a kit that acts as a wrapper around one specific Sanford Sharpie pen, but every pen Sanford make seems to be a different shape. I'd guess the odds are against it fitting the particular paint pen that you use.

Kitless is probably the way to go. It could be difficult to make one with a cap that seals properly -- do the pens dry out and become useless if you leave the cap off for a couple of days? (And do they screw-on to the barrel or are they a snap-fit?) I have a couple of ideas, but without having the exact pen you use to break take a look at, it's hard to say what would work. 

No need to worry about me taking out a contract on you, Matt @Sprung -- I just emptied my savings account buying some nibs and taps & dies

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 23, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> No need to worry about me taking out a contract on you, Matt @Sprung -- I just emptied my savings account buying some nibs and taps & dies



Whew! Glad that the only person I still need to watch out for is my wife if I buy any more wood or pen kits!


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 23, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 23, 2015)

A couple of great looking pot calls.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 23, 2015)

@Kyle Osborne - sorry, I didn't actually say "I'll try to make you one if you tell me exactly which Sharpie you use (or better yet, send me a used-up one)" but I was thinking it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 23, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> @Kyle Osborne - sorry, I didn't actually say "I'll try to make you one if you tell me exactly which Sharpie you use (or better yet, send me a used-up one)" but I was thinking it



I don't have a used up one yet. But it is a Pilot Silver Marker extra fine point. It has have straight shaft. 7/16" x 4" long


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 23, 2015)

THIS ONE ? It looks like the cap is a snap fit?

(That grinding sound you can hear is the rusty cogs inside my head beginning to turn )


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 23, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> THIS ONE ? It looks like the cap is a snap fit?
> 
> (That grinding sound you can hear is the rusty cogs inside my head beginning to turn )


hahaha yes sir that is it and I'm sorry yes it is a snap fit


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 23, 2015)

Kyle Osborne said:


> hahaha yes sir that is it and I'm sorry yes it is a snap fit


Snap-fits can be made to work. It's easiest if you don't want that part to be wood-clad (but I'd guess you do.)

What kind of wood are you thinking of?

Here's a link to a Sharpie-refill pen that I made recently ... LINK ... I don't think I'd be able to make one with a closed barrel like this using the Pilot paint marker, but I'll think about it some more and maybe come up with a plan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 23, 2015)

Duncan, I've never made a kitless pen and even my wheels are starting to creak and turn after seeing a pic of the paint pen - so I'm sure you'll be able to come up with something!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 23, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Duncan, I've never made a kitless pen and even my wheels are starting to creak and turn after seeing a pic of the paint pen - so I'm sure you'll be able to come up with something!


Matt, if you'd like to make this your first kitless, I'll gladly step aside and let you work with Kyle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 23, 2015)

I would think that a sleeve would be made a lot easier. If one of you would rather go that route that's fine with me. That way too I could just replace the pen each time it runs out.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 23, 2015)

Kyle Osborne said:


> I would think that a sleeve would be made a lot easier. If one of you would rather go that route that's fine with me. That way too I could just replace the pen each time it runs out.


Oh, it would definitely be able to take a replacement pen when one runs out -- I wouldn't expect anyone to want a beautiful burl disposable pen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 23, 2015)

Haha I would hope not. And the wood type doesn't matter. I want a burl or something Spalted (character wood) if I send the wood it will probabably be A piece my Spalted Dogwood Crotch.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 23, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Matt, if you'd like to make this your first kitless, I'll gladly step aside and let you work with Kyle



Thank you - but I definitely don't have the time to give anything like this a try until late April or early May. Now through mid-April I will be lucky if I see the inside of my shop more than an hour or two each week as this is my busiest time of the year with work. However, it is fun to envision how I might go about making something like what Kyle is looking for. I do think that you'd knock this one out of the park - just like you did with that sharpie!


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 25, 2015)

Kyle Osborne said:


> Haha I would hope not. And the wood type doesn't matter. I want a burl or something Spalted (character wood) if I send the wood it will probabably be A piece my Spalted Dogwood Crotch.


Kyle, if you're still interested, I'll see if I can buy one of these pens around here and figure out how to make a shell for it. It will be a few weeks before I get clear of my current commitments though -- so if you're in a rush, you should ask somebody else.

Are you looking to trade something (wood or finished product or tool)? I should say up-front that I'm not a hunter, so a call wouldn't be any use to me ... nice wood, on the other hand ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Russell (Mar 25, 2015)

If you're looking to rush on it I have gone the custom "kit less" route as well. If not then I look forward to seeing Duncan's results!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2015)

Whatever happened to this? @duncsuss did you make one?


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 17, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Whatever happened to this? @duncsuss did you make one?


I admit, I totally forgot about this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2015)

Darn.....


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 17, 2015)

Things got turned inside out for a while in April and May, I probably forgot other stuff in addition to this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice work !!


----------

